# Got an interview as a Housing Officer



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

What questions will they ask/what should I expect?  Is there any legislation i should be familar with?  I need answers to this stuff by Thursday.


----------



## the button (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> What questions will they ask/what should I expect?  Is there any legislation i should be familar with?  I need answers to this stuff by Thursday.



It'll probably just be "how have you dealt with such-and-such a kind of difficult situation?" You'll walk it.


----------



## Santino (Mar 22, 2010)

'Do you enjoy working as part of a team?'


----------



## idioteque (Mar 22, 2010)

Santino said:


> 'Do you enjoy working as part of a team?'


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah yeah I can cakewalk the normal stuff.  people receive me well and I'm good at interviews and on my feet.  Just want to know if there is any airy-fairy technical stuff I need like Housing or Social Care legislation so i can cram.


----------



## Santino (Mar 22, 2010)

'What would your work colleagues say about you?'


----------



## zenie (Mar 22, 2010)

Course you have


----------



## Santino (Mar 22, 2010)

'How well do you handle criticism?'


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

It's only a temp role so the initial interview is agency which I always do well in so I assume after that they will ship me off to the HA or Council.


----------



## Santino (Mar 22, 2010)

'How do you deal with interpersonal problems within your team?'


----------



## the button (Mar 22, 2010)

"How do you deal with the unexpected?"


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Yeah yeah I can cakewalk the normal stuff.  people receive me well and I'm good at interviews and on my feet.  Just want to know if there is any airy-fairy technical stuff I need like Housing or Social Care legislation so i can cram.



No there's none, none at all - that's why you've got this really existing interview.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> What questions will they ask/what should I expect?



"Do you like to dress up as a Nazi for racist sex games?"


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

zenie said:


> Course you have





butchersapron said:


> No there's none, none at all - that's why you've got this really existing interview.



I get the feeling you don't believe me  Oh well.  i said I wanted to work in housing so set about to do so and have an interview.  Just wish me luck and wait to hear the outcome chickys!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 22, 2010)

Chuckles this is one wind up too far, this is completely unbelivable, you would make a dreadful housing officer.

e.g.

"describe a situation when you have been less than empathetic"
"well there was this slow moving old woman last week..."


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> Chuckles this is one wind up too far, this is completely unbelivable, you would make a dreadful housing officer.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...



I don't care if I would make a dreadful housing officer.  i want to work in it and that is what I plan to do.


----------



## zenie (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I don't care if I would make a dreadful housing officer. i want to work in it and that is what I plan to do.


 
Can't you see the failure of logic in there?

6 month review comes up, you're found out, you get kicked to the kerb girlfriend.


----------



## Santino (Mar 22, 2010)

You should have left more space between your 'should I be a Housing Officer?' thread and your 'so I've got an interview to be a Housing Officer' thread. More than 4 days, at any rate.


----------



## Griff (Mar 22, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> "describe a situation when you have been less than empathetic"
> "well there was this slow moving old woman last week..."



"Not to mention a cackling hag who has blighting my life"


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

Santino said:


> You should have left more space between your 'should I be a Housing Officer?' thread and your 'so I've got an interview to be a Housing Officer' thread. More than 4 days, at any rate.



Once I make up my mind I move very quickly.  Plus there are a few temp positions advertised.  I got an interview which is a start.  Down with your petty jealousy.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I don't care if I would make a dreadful housing officer.  i want to work in it and that is what I plan to do.



Be sure to mention that at the interview


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

depends if it's for a generic housing officer, or a housing officer who just deals with housing management, or just deals with voids, or just deals with lettings, or  a rent officer who deals with rents

a generic h/o deals with everything, rents, lettings, voids, asb, neighbour nuisance, estate cleaning, grounds maintenance

the others specialise in one discipline

typical questions

A tenant has contacted you about another tenant who has mental health issues, is playing music loudly, and not taking care of themselves, what would you do? (going by the other thread, you would simply refuse to work with them)

There might be questions on rent arrears policies, look them up, they would take ages to type up, and you seem a resourceful burd

could be questions on what to look for on an estate inspection

there will probably a letter to answer from a councillor about an issue; dumped cars, graffiti, kids taking drugs, that sort of thing, they'll want to be confident you can write a letter which won't piss anyone off 

could be a question about voids and lettings, voids are empty properties, and when they are empty, they ain't getting rent, so it is important to let the property as soon as possible. The void period starts when the previous tenancy ends, and ends when the next tenancy starts, the period between is the void loss. 

they will ask about team working, and prioritising work 

I've interviewed people for Housing Officer posts in the past, if the interviewers are experienced, they will spot the bullshitters, if it's for temp work, they'll want someone who can hit  the ground running and doesn't need too much training


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> A tenant has contacted you about another tenant who has mental health issues, is playing music loudly, and not taking care of themselves, what would you do? (going by the other thread, you would simply refuse to work with them)



Who contacted you? It's none of their business. Hang on a minute, I'll just turn the music down. Anyway, what do they mean by not taking care of themselves? I like wearing sweaty old clothes, and I don't see why I shouldn't live only on chips and pizza if I want...


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just don't be yourself.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Who contacted you? It's none of their business. Hang on a minute, I'll just turn the music down. Anyway, what do they mean by not taking care of themselves? I like wearing sweaty old clothes, and I don't see why I shouldn't live only on chips and pizza if I want...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2010)

Thing is, you have not got an interview as a housing officer and are simply laying what you percieve to be the groundwork for some trolling about shit tenants.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Thing is, you have not got an interview as a housing officer and are simply laying what you percieve to be the groundwork for some trolling about shit tenants.



the interview appears to be with a recruitment agency, the agency is supposed to weed out the crap ones, and not send them to the housing association for an interview

that said, agencies can be pretty rubbish, as I have interviewed people who didn't have a fucking clue


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll get the job simply because it is a challenge to me to get it and a competition.  That's enough to fire me up.  The job's as good as in the bag.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2010)

Your pants are aflame


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

If I was interviewing you Chuckie, and I have interviewed dozens of Housing Officer temps, you'd have to convince me that you cared about the job, and cared about tenants, going from your postings here, I doubt you'd be able to


----------



## Griff (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I'll get the job simply because it is a challenge to me to get it and a competition.  That's enough to fire me up.  The job's as good as in the bag.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> If I was interviewing you Chuckie, and I have interviewed dozens of Housing Officer temps, you'd have to convince me that you cared about the job, and cared about tenants, going from your postings here, I doubt you'd be able to



You'd be surprised at what I can do


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 22, 2010)

I quite like this set up. Look forward to the punch line.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> You'd be surprised at what I can do



you wouldn't fool me chuckie


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you wouldn't fool me chuckie



I'd get your job and make you my serf


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I'd get your job and make you my serf



 

and I would get all 






on you


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

So long as you could make a good cuppa I'd be satisfied.  I'll let you all know how I get on.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2010)

Who would you be working for?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

Dunno yet.  Will find out more about my future employer on Thursday.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd research the following areas:

What is the lasting legacy of CCT?
What's your opinion of ALMO's?
Has RTB, in your opinion, been a success or a failure?
What is your understanding of the phrase 'Best Value'?
Do Androids dream of Electric Sheep?


----------



## free spirit (Mar 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'd research the following areas:
> 
> What is the lasting legacy of CCT?
> What's your opinion of ALMO's?
> ...


opinions?

she's not going for a policy officer job


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2010)

If you can't answer 'Do androids dream of electric sheep?' you've no place in social housing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2010)

There is no way on earth chuckle could pass a Voight -Kampff

No way at all.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2010)

'Know what a turtle is? Same thing.'


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 22, 2010)

I can be incredibly deceptive and am quite clever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2010)

the slight lapse in pupil dilation would give you away. Never fails.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> If you can't answer 'Do androids dream of electric sheep?' you've no place in social housing.



exactly !!!


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Once I make up my mind I move very quickly.  Plus there are a few temp positions advertised.  I got an interview which is a start.  Down with your petty jealousy.


Damn, now you mention it, I'm jealous, too.

I wish I could be a housing officer.

I can't, though. My parents were married before I was born.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I can be incredibly deceptive and am quite clever.


You've made yourself sound like a psychopath.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember when I was fired from being a temp housing officer assistant. Fat cunt offed me for taking a couple sick days and not knowing anything about being an assistant housing officer...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the interview appears to be with a recruitment agency, the agency is supposed to weed out the crap ones, and not send them to the housing association for an interview
> 
> that said, agencies can be pretty rubbish, as I have interviewed people who didn't have a fucking clue



In my recent agency interview they found out absolutely nothing about me, the purpose of the hour seemed to be to make me more keen to get the actual job at an interview at the employer. 

But the agency interview was a joke.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 23, 2010)

Agency interviews, ime, are to see how you present, how you talk, and if they could send you off somewhere confident you wouldn't swear or turn up in your pyjamas.  It's all a con job.  I'm good at those  

As for being a housing officer, I mean how hard can it be?  Get a few keys cut, help someone move a sofa, make a few calls, write a few letters.  I mean _really_, how many skills to you need apart from a strong back and a grasp of English?


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> As for being a housing officer, I mean how hard can it be?  Get a few keys cut, help someone move a sofa, make a few calls, write a few letters.  I mean _really_, how many skills to you need apart from a strong back and a grasp of English?



1/10

The 1 point is for correct spelling.


----------



## Griff (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> As for being a housing officer, I mean how hard can it be?  Get a few keys cut, help someone move a sofa, make a few calls, write a few letters.  I mean _really_, how many skills to you need apart from a strong back and a grasp of English?



Know what you mean. I might go for a pilot interview, as it's just pushing a few levers, buttons and stuff. Also the sky is pretty big, so it's not like you can crash into another plane. 

Plus I can drive a car. 

good lord! 20,000 posts!


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm kind of curious to see where this is going. Like the last series of Voyager.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 23, 2010)

If upchuck isnt the alter ego of a current poster, or a banned poster, I for one will be disappointed.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> As for being a housing officer, I mean how hard can it be?  Get a few keys cut, help someone move a sofa, make a few calls, write a few letters.  I mean _really_, how many skills to you need apart from a strong back and a grasp of English?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Agency interviews, ime, are to see how you present, how you talk, and if they could send you off somewhere confident you wouldn't swear or turn up in your pyjamas.  It's all a con job.  I'm good at those
> 
> As for being a housing officer, I mean how hard can it be?  Get a few keys cut, help someone move a sofa, make a few calls, write a few letters.  I mean _really_, how many skills to you need apart from a strong back and a grasp of English?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2010)

so when is it?

i worked in a council Area Housing Office for a while. Whenever there was anything kicking off in reception, from shouting to chairs being thrown it was always the same Housing Officer who caused it. Yet they still left her dealing with the public 

you too could be that person upchuck


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 23, 2010)

Dan U said:


> so when is it?
> 
> i worked in a council Area Housing Office for a while. Whenever there was anything kicking off in reception, from shouting to chairs being thrown it was always the same Housing Officer who caused it. Yet they still left her dealing with the public
> 
> you too could be that person upchuck



it was the only place I worked where you had a button to shut the place down in an emergency...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2010)

I worked in a hackney council office when someone came with an axe and smashed up reception, caused loads of damage, they just let her get on with it until the police came (that might have been upchuck as well )


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> it was the only place I worked where you had a button to shut the place down in an emergency...



same. when we heard that alarm go, we all knew who'd pressed it!

 @ Marty


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 23, 2010)

anyone fancy being on call?  

christmas eve, preparing to entertain friends then called to go to the home of a vulnerable client to wait with her for four hours for the plumber to turn up?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 23, 2010)

Honestly, some of you make out being a housing officer is akin to being a surgeon!  At the end of the day it is an administrative role.  What  skill does one need apart from commonsense, ability to assess people and how far you can push them, and general office skills?


----------



## Griff (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Honestly, some of you make out being a housing officer is akin to being a surgeon!  At the end of the day it is an administrative role.  What  skill does one need apart from commonsense, ability to assess people *and how far you can push & humiliate them*, and general office skills?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 23, 2010)

Dan U said:


> same. when we heard that alarm go, we all knew who'd pressed it!
> 
> @ Marty



I kicked it by accident once. Lots of alarmed customers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Honestly, some of you make out being a housing officer is akin to being a surgeon!  At the end of the day it is an administrative role.  What  skill does one need apart from commonsense, ability to assess people and how far you can push them, and general office skills?



how far you can push people is not a skill that you should use when working as a housing officer, there have been a lot of incidents when housing officers have been attacked or even killed. Any job involves admin, as a housing officer you might have to turn up at an eviction and see someone being turned out of their home, you might have to give evidence in court on in a possession hearing, you might have to present in court (if you're employer wants to save money on legal representation). You might have to get involved in serious domestic violence issues, race harrassment, stalking, general harassment. You might have to rehouse a paedo, or find somone dead in their property. Plus there's the admin


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 23, 2010)

not to piss on the bonfire of this daftness, but to be an actual housing officer you need directly relevant qualifications. 

Now, to work as an administrator i_n a housing office_, maaaaybe.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> how far you can push people is not a skill that you should use when working as a housing officer, there have been a lot of incidents when housing officers have been attacked or even killed. Any job involves admin, as a housing officer you might have to turn up at an eviction and see someone being turned out of their home, you might have to give evidence in court on in a possession hearing, you might have to present in court (if you're employer wants to save money on legal representation). You might have to get involved in serious domestic violence issues, race harrassment, stalking, general harassment. You might have to rehouse a paedo, or find somone dead in their property. Plus there's the admin



I've experienced the majority of these scenarios just by riding the public transport in London


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> how far you can push people is not a skill that you should use when working as a housing officer, there have been a lot of incidents when housing officers have been attacked or even killed. Any job involves admin, as a housing officer you might have to turn up at an eviction and see someone being turned out of their home, you might have to give evidence in court on in a possession hearing, you might have to present in court (if you're employer wants to save money on legal representation). You might have to get involved in serious domestic violence issues, race harrassment, stalking, general harassment. You might have to rehouse a paedo, or find somone dead in their property. Plus there's the admin



Do you get your own stapler?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> not to piss on the bonfire of this daftness, but to be an actual housing officer you need directly relevant qualifications.
> 
> Now, to work as an administrator i_n a housing office_, maaaaybe.



not necessarily, but it would be more difficult to start as a housing officer wuthout them, I know people who've worked up to a h/o post from admin


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not necessarily, but it would be more difficult to start as a housing officer wuthout them, I know people who've *worked up to *a h/o post from admin



lol!  That's the beauty of the public sector.  Hang around long enough and eventually you'll be 'promoted' into anything!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not necessarily, but it would be more difficult to start as a housing officer wuthout them, I know people who've worked up to a h/o post from admin



you know anyone who got a housing officer job directly with no experience and no relevant qualifications?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you know anyone who got a housing officer job directly with no experience and no relevant qualifications?



no

upchuck will make history


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2010)

have you considered Social Work Upchuck?

I know Children and Families Departments all over London are struggling to recruit at the moment.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2010)

hopefully the first chalk outline to adorn a Tower Hamlets residence


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> hopefully the first chalk outline to adorn a Tower Hamlets residence


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no
> 
> upchuck will make history



I have a BA and Dip Urban Planning & Development.  That'll will do me to get my foot in the door.


----------



## Griff (Mar 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> hopefully the first chalk outline to adorn a Tower Hamlets residence



That did make me laugh.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I have a BA and Dip Urban Planning & Development.  That'll will do me to get my foot in the door.



BA in Bullshit and a Diploma in Trolling more like


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 23, 2010)

Dan U said:


> BA in Bullshit and a Diploma in Trolling more like



jealousy and envy will get you nowhere but where you are


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> jealousy and envy will get you nowhere but where you are



you are quite right, i did wake up this morning envious of a miserable sociopath


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I have a BA and Dip Urban Planning & Development.  That'll will do me to get my foot in the door.



won't give you a clue how to do the job though


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> won't give you a clue how to do the job though



I don't expect to.  I am reading up and I will learn on the job.  I mean honsetly, I don't believe it is that hard.  I have tact, judgement, can follow rules, and have a keen sense of appropriateness so I'll be fine.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Agency interviews, ime, are to see how you present, how you talk, and if they could send you off somewhere confident you wouldn't swear or turn up in your pyjamas.  It's all a con job.  I'm good at those


You know, up to a point you're right. We all go around showing our best face to most of the world, and "conning" people. And they, in turn, collude with us. So, most of the time, people will bend a bit and put up with something they don't actually like, just to keep the wheels greased and life nice and quiet. It's unconscious, most of the time - we just do it because it works.

One of the things which quickly causes that tolerance to run out is when it becomes *conscious*, usually because someone's started to take the piss with it, or is perhaps gloating in your gullibility for putting up with their stuff. Again, a lot of this happens without people thinking particularly about it.

So if you sit in agency interviews with a smug little grin, thinking "I've got one over on you", sooner or later someone is going to pick up on that smugness, and I expect we'll then get a thread about how biased the interview process is.

Given what I just wrote about people being tolerant - something you're rather 
gloatingly going on about taking advantage of - it's an interesting irony that so many of your threads seem to be about exactly those little niggles that most of us just shrug and put up with, rather than getting out of our prams about them. 

Strange, isn't it, how you expect others to provide exactly the same tolerance of you that you so patently find yourself unable to show to anyone else? Hmm


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 23, 2010)

existentialist said:


> You know, up to a point you're right. We all go around showing our best face to most of the world, and "conning" people. And they, in turn, collude with us. So, most of the time, people will bend a bit and put up with something they don't actually like, just to keep the wheels greased and life nice and quiet. It's unconscious, most of the time - we just do it because it works.
> 
> One of the things which quickly causes that tolerance to run out is when it becomes *conscious*, usually because someone's started to take the piss with it, or is perhaps gloating in your gullibility for putting up with their stuff. Again, a lot of this happens without people thinking particularly about it.
> 
> ...



Jeez you don't half go on


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6869823159
wait till ya see this group really grow where ever u is based?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Jeez you don't half go on


Shame. I used shorter words, and everything


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> What questions will they ask/what should I expect?  Is there any legislation i should be familar with?  I need answers to this stuff by Thursday.


you'll find out what they'll ask on thursday


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I have tact, judgement, can follow rules, and have a keen sense of appropriateness so I'll be fine.


you have no tact, no judgement and no sense of appropriateness. you'll not be fine, you'll be fucked, and not in a good way.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 23, 2010)

doh!!
Just dawned on me its not the _Housing_ Service you are thinking of upchuck its the Prison service

You would make a great screw...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> If I was interviewing you Chuckie, and I have interviewed dozens of Housing Officer temps, you'd have to convince me that you cared about the job, and cared about tenants, going from your postings here, I doubt you'd be able to




sometimes some posts just make you happy inside


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 23, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you know anyone who got a housing officer job directly with no experience and no relevant qualifications?



Sort of. I know of examples of people who have lied on job applications and been appointed to housing officer jobs they weren't qualified for.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 24, 2010)

Wish me luck! 1000 tomorrow I go in for the kill!


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 24, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Wish me luck! 1000 tomorrow I *go in for the kill*!



Doing it for a thrill?


----------



## idioteque (Mar 24, 2010)

stephj said:


> Doing it for a thrill?



Personally, I'm hoping you'll understand.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in it for the money and the challenge.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I'm in it for the money and the challenge.



http://www.fulhamchronicle.co.uk/fu...ismissed-for-gross-misconduct-82029-26070354/


money gets better the higher you go, 

this housing director earned £90k, before he was sacked for dressing like a nazi and sending dodgy texts


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> http://www.fulhamchronicle.co.uk/fu...ismissed-for-gross-misconduct-82029-26070354/
> 
> 
> *money gets better the higher you go*,
> ...



Exactly


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Exactly



takes a lot of politics to get to that level, and I know a few at that level, most of them are not very likeable....


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> takes a lot of politics to get to that level, and I know a few at that level, most of them are not very likeable....



Then its a shoo-in...


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Wish me luck! 1000 tomorrow I go in for the kill!



Chuck will be in the interview right now?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 25, 2010)

stephj said:


> Chuck will be in the interview right now?



If only she were real, then yes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 25, 2010)

Everytime you say you don't believe in trolls, somewhere a bridge falls down.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

Had the interview from 1000 to 1120ish and just got a call.  I start as a temp housing officer on 6th April!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2010)

I note that despite having just posted you appear not to be online, suggesting that you have stealth mode switched on. Which would be entirely unrelated to wanting to appear offline all morning, naturally.


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Had the interview from 1000 to 1120ish and just got a call.  I start as a temp housing officer on 6th April!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well done


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> I note that despite having just posted you appear not to be online, suggesting that you have stealth mode switched on. Which would be entirely unrelated to wanting to appear offline all morning, naturally.



I note that the job was offered with unusual rapidity. Almost as if Upchuck is talking shite.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 25, 2010)

sorry but this does not please me at all...

Ah well...


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I note that the job was offered with unusual rapidity. Almost as if Upchuck is talking shite.



I note your mum.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

I was good and felt confident after the interview and confirmed I could start on the day they wanted.  i was not at all surprised they rang so quickly.  Like I said, I'm good at interviews and the woman interviewing me was alright and we had a good rapport.  Wish me luck and I will post updates as I start and progress on in the job.


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Wish me luck and I will post updates as I start and progress on in the job.


Given the speed of this thing that should be about 3.15 this afternoon.



Pssst. Real jobs require notice periods when you leave.


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> Given the speed of this thing that should be about 3.15 this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst. Real jobs require notice periods when you leave.



Temping doesn't.


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Temping doesn't.



My spreadsheet doesn't go into that much detail.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Temping doesn't.



^ this.  I temp and contract and my present contract finishes next Wednesday.


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> ^ this.  I temp and contract and my present contract finishes next Wednesday.



Are you having a leaving party?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> Are you having a leaving party?



We're going to lunch.


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> ^ this.  I temp and contract and my present contract finishes next Wednesday.



Nice Easter break


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nice Easter break



Yeah


----------



## innit (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> We're going to lunch.



In the park?


----------



## gabi (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you work in the public sector at the moment upchuck?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 25, 2010)

Santino said:


> Are you having a leaving party?





Upchuck said:


> We're going to lunch.


Make sure everyone going knows they're going to your leaving lunch and is not there under false pretences.


----------



## innit (Mar 25, 2010)

I think Upchuck should let one lucky winner come to her leaving lunch as her "friend"  ("new girlfriend?!").

I am deciding on the nature of the competition.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> Do you work in the public sector at the moment upchuck?



Not really


----------



## gabi (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Not really



So, to clarify - the day after the chancellor demands the public sector tighten their belts even further, probably extending the hiring freezes which have afflicted the sector for a wee while now, a totally inexperienced chancer gets a relatively senior (considering 'her' lack of experience) position within a local housing organisation, a position that I'd expect there were many, many applicants for.

In fact, 'she' is offered the job within minutes of leaving the interview, when every experience anyone else had of the public sector would suggest 'she' would be waiting weeks at best...


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> So, to clarify - the day after the chancellor demands the public sector tighten their belts even further, probably extending the hiring freezes which have afflicted the sector for a wee while now, a totally inexperienced chancer gets a relatively senior (considering 'her' lack of experience) position within a local housing organisation, a position that I'd expect there were many, many applicants for.
> 
> In fact, 'she' is offered the job within minutes of leaving the interview, when every experience anyone else had of the public sector would suggest 'she' would be waiting weeks at best...



It's at a Council and it's a maternity cover role.


----------



## innit (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> So, to clarify - the day after the chancellor demands the public sector tighten their belts even further, probably extending the hiring freezes which have afflicted the sector for a wee while now, a totally inexperienced chancer gets a relatively senior (considering 'her' lack of experience) position within a local housing organisation, a position that I'd expect there were many, many applicants for.
> 
> In fact, 'she' is offered the job within minutes of leaving the interview, when every experience anyone else had of the public sector would suggest 'she' would be waiting weeks at best...



Temping is different, tbf.  When I got a central govt temp job I heard the same day.

I didn't hear an hour after the interview though, I imagine they were still seeing other people then.


----------



## rover07 (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Had the interview from 1000 to 1120ish and just got a call.  I start as a temp housing officer on 6th April!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hurray! Can i have a house please? 

3 bedrooms with a garden ...in Herne Hill if possible.

Thanks. (I can come for a meeting any morning before 12)


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

innit said:


> Temping is different, tbf.  When I got a central govt temp job I heard the same day.
> 
> I didn't hear an hour after the interview though, I imagine they were still seeing other people then.



Last public sector job I interviewd for I got a call from the agency saying I got the job as i was coming down the lift, still in the building.


----------



## gabi (Mar 25, 2010)

innit said:


> Temping is different, tbf.  When I got a central govt temp job I heard the same day.
> 
> I didn't hear an hour after the interview though, I imagine they were still seeing other people then.



I'm doing maternity cover in the public sector at the moment. They took three weeks, interviewed countless people etc etc. 

The process is this. Assuming 'she' is going through an agency. She will be interviewed by the agency. The agency will then, possibly, send her CV onto the organisation. They'll fuck around reviewing it along with shitloads of others. Then she *might* be called in for an interview at said organisation. If that goes well, then after internal discussion she might be offered the job. I'd expect for a client facing job like a housing officer the discussions would take much longer than they did for my position.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 25, 2010)

Which council??


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> I'm doing maternity cover in the public sector at the moment. They took three weeks, interviewed countless people etc etc.
> 
> The process is this. Assuming 'she' is going through an agency. She will be interviewed by the agency. The agency will then, possibly, send her CV onto the organisation. They'll fuck around reviewing it along with shitloads of others. Then she *might* be called in for an interview at said organisation. If that goes well, then after internal discussion she might be offered the job. I'd expect for a client facing job like a housing officer the discussions would take much longer they did for my position.



Guess I was lucky.  The agency woman said I was the last but one interviewee and she needed to fill the job today.

I'm disappointed you don't believe me, but not surprised.


----------



## innit (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> I'm doing maternity cover in the public sector at the moment. They took three weeks, interviewed countless people etc etc.
> 
> The process is this. Assuming 'she' is going through an agency. She will be interviewed by the agency. The agency will then, possibly, send her CV onto the organisation. They'll fuck around reviewing it along with shitloads of others. Then she *might* be called in for an interview at said organisation. If that goes well, then after internal discussion she might be offered the job. I'd expect for a client facing job like a housing officer the discussions would take much longer than they did for my position.



Having recruited in the public sector, I am well aware that the process does not always take weeks.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Which council??



I aint telling y'all where I'm working.


----------



## gabi (Mar 25, 2010)

innit said:


> Having recruited in the public sector, I am well aware that the process does not always take weeks.



For maternity cover they would have had plenty of notice and started interviewing a LONG time ago. I find it very odd that upchuck just waltzes in with absolutely no experience and is offered the job. They would have had shitloads of experienced applicants... Do you seriously believe this?


----------



## innit (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> For maternity cover they would have had plenty of notice and started interviewing a LONG time ago. I find it very odd that upchuck just waltzes in with absolutely no experience and is offered the job. They would have had shitloads of experienced applicants... Do you seriously believe this?



No


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> For maternity cover they would have had plenty of notice and started interviewing a LONG time ago. I find it very odd that upchuck just waltzes in with absolutely no experience and is offered the job. They would have had shitloads of experienced applicants... Do you seriously believe this?



You're just jealous.  Are you surprised a Council might leave something to the last minute?  i think the dickying around you refer to happened before the job was interviewed for.  They left it so late they had to rush in the end.

Either way I don't know, all i know is I start on the 6th!


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> For maternity cover they would have had plenty of notice and started interviewing a LONG time ago. I find it very odd that upchuck just waltzes in with absolutely no experience and is offered the job. They would have had shitloads of experienced applicants... Do you seriously believe this?



It's a fucken temp job.  They can get rid of me whenever they want.  it's not like I got a permanent job there, and tbf I don't expect much frontline stuff.  i expect to do mainly admin unless I push myself forward.


----------



## innit (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> It's a fucken temp job.  They can get rid of me whenever they want.  it's not like I got a permanent job there, and tbf I don't expect much frontline stuff.  i expect to do mainly admin unless I push myself forward.



but that's not what a Housing Officer does


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I aint telling y'all where I'm working.



Then you are nothing but a big fat liar.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

innit said:


> but that's not what a Housing Officer does



Tbf I will wait and see what happens.  I was told in the interview I would need to be prepared to do some admin and processing work, visit tenants, prepare paperwork for evictions and moves, and liaise with local teams such as the ASBO team etc.  i was also told I might be in situations where people are angry and threatening.  I was also required to have a full driving licence in order to get around.  I will be on the road but I gather there is back room stuff too.  i wont know the full details til I get there.


----------



## rover07 (Mar 25, 2010)

I believe you Upchuck. I expect you bowled them over in the interview 

Thats why they offered you the job on the spot. Ignore the doubters they are just jealous...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Had the interview from 1000 to 1120ish and just got a call.  I start as a temp housing officer on 6th April!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



fuck! there's someone starting here on that day


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fuck! there's someone starting here on that day



Excellent!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fuck! there's someone starting here on that day


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 25, 2010)

this would've worked better if you'd at least feigned a plausible run of interview failures or a more realistic position at least.


----------



## Looby (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fuck! there's someone starting here on that day



Omg, is it maternity cover? 

I actually want this to be true now.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fuck! there's someone starting here on that day



Best news of the day


----------



## the button (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fuck! there's someone starting here on that day



Quality. 

Perhaps you should organise a picnic to welcome your new team member.  (Just tell her it's lunch, though).


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll have to apply some sort of test, invite them to lunch, and then go to the park


----------



## the button (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'll have to apply some sort of test, invite them to lunch, and then go to the park



Way ahead of you, chief.


----------



## keithy (Mar 25, 2010)

*fingers crossed*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

the button said:


> Way ahead of you, chief.



1 minute   but that's all it takes in this game guv'nor


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

You wouldn't be able to smoke me out baby.  I'm good for 6 mths and then things start to crack up.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 25, 2010)

What a fabulous thread. 

This is going to be better than 'Coronation Road' or whatever it is called.


----------



## the button (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> You wouldn't be able to smoke me out baby.  I'm good for 6 mths and then things start to crack up.



I await your "Grey-haired bloke at work pissing me right off" thread with interest.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> You wouldn't be able to smoke me out baby.  I'm good for 6 mths and then things start to crack up.



It'll only take one glimpse at your browser, looking for that telltale blue...


----------



## the button (Mar 25, 2010)

the button said:


> I await your "Grey-haired bloke at work pissing me right off" thread with interest.



Actually, that's not true.


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

the button said:


> Actually, that's not true.



 ... cos marty couldn't piss anyone off


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

the button said:


> I await your "Grey-haired bloke at work pissing me right off" thread with interest.



  I'll dye my hair black, to put her off the scent


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> ... cos marty couldn't piss anyone off



I have my moments tbf


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'll dye my hair black, to put her off the scent



Grecian 2000


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fuck! there's someone starting here on that day


----------



## keithy (Mar 25, 2010)

me and upchuck are going to the wood green film festival together, then going for a slap up meal at nandos. I shall quiz her about which council she's at over some piri piri birdies


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> ... cos marty couldn't piss anyone off



Apparently he tried to lure my into man love with the promise of a Burger King. I have no recollection of this moment and am holding it against him.


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Apparently he tried to lure my into man love with the promise of a Burger King. I have no recollection of this moment and am holding it against him.



Sounds as if he *wants* you to hold it against him


----------



## keithy (Mar 25, 2010)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBEESSSSSS... ungghhhh


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2010)

keithy said:


> me and upchuck are going to the wood green film festival together, then going for a slap up meal at nandos. I shall quiz her about which council she's at over some piri piri birdies



you've obviously got a strong stomach, keithy


----------



## keithy (Mar 25, 2010)

not particularly, I just carry a sick bag with me at all times


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Apparently he tried to lure my into man love with the promise of a Burger King. I have no recollection of this moment and am holding it against him.



I did promise you a whopper


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

Now seriously, you must all be impressed.  I said I wanted to be a Housing Officer, I applied for jobs as a Housing Officer, I went to an interview for a Housing Officer, _and I got a job as a Housing Officer_.  Not bad ey!


----------



## gabi (Mar 25, 2010)

Is this the job?

Looks like a fairly junior position. Do you have the required experience?



> Housing Officer
> Recruiter Central Legal Recruitment Ltd
> Location London, South East England
> Salary £12.00 - £14.00 per hour
> ...


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> What a fabulous thread.
> 
> This is going to be better than 'Coronation Road' or whatever it is called.



You're thinking of 'Consternation Street' I think.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

Is this thread just so Upchuck can then start a whole load of new threads about housing?


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is this thread just so Upchuck can then start a whole load of new threads about housing?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

A planned precursor (?) to slating how loads of things are run?


----------



## gabi (Mar 25, 2010)

So, Upchuck. The advert I quoted there was posted this time yesterday. Since then there've already been 34 applicants. Presumably some of whom actually know what the 'Supporting People' framework is. Some might even have actual experience of dealing with vulnerable clients... Natch, though, your impressive interview skills trump all that.

I take it your CRB is up to date too?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> Is this the job?
> 
> Looks like a fairly junior position. Do you have the required experience?



I am getting paid a daily rate and it's way more than what's on this ad.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2010)

Good grief!


----------



## gabi (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I am getting paid a daily rate and it's way more than what's on this ad.



So you've gone in at a more senior level than that ad. Despite not knowing the first thing about housing?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> So you've gone in at a more senior level than that ad. Despite not knowing the first thing about housing?



I didin't say i had a more senior role, I stated my pay structure.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> So you've gone in at a more senior level than that ad. Despite not knowing the first thing about housing?



You've got to admit, she's good.  She must be good, I know people working in housing now who might not get that job.


----------



## gabi (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I didin't say i had a more senior role, I stated my pay structure.



Ok, here's the next payscale up. Presumably you've got all of the below qualifications...



> Housing Client Officer
> Recruiter Central Legal Recruitment Ltd
> Location London, South East England
> Salary £21.00 - £25.00 per hour
> ...


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> Ok, here's the next payscale up. Presumably you've got all of the below qualifications...



Nope, I don't get that much


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2010)

This is starting to get a bit stalkery and I don't like that. Attempts to reveal real-life identities/jobs of posters are NOT welcome. Thanks


----------



## ethel (Mar 25, 2010)

even the junior housing officer roles (on about £20k) require in depth knowledge of legislation. 

upchuck, why don't you anonymise the info about the job and stick it up?


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Now seriously, you must all be impressed.  I said I wanted to be a Housing Officer, I applied for jobs as a Housing Officer, I went to an interview for a Housing Officer, _and I got a job as a Housing Officer_.  Not bad ey!



nobody believes you . In fact I thought you said the first interview would be with an agency and if you did say that your either confused and they want you for an interview on the 6th of April or your making all of this up .


----------



## gabi (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Upchuck (Mar 25, 2010)

I've said my piece.  All you non-believers are merely jealous and resentful.  I'm happy though.  I set myself a goal and I achieved it!


----------



## keithy (Mar 25, 2010)

I wonder how long you will last for though, seeing as you apparently have no idea what the job entails.


----------



## the button (Mar 25, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I've said my piece.  All you non-believers are merely jealous and resentful.  I'm happy though.  I set myself a goal and I achieved it!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 25, 2010)

keithy said:


> me and upchuck are going to the wood green film festival together, then going for a slap up meal at nandos. I shall quiz her about which council she's at over some piri piri birdies


Do you know her IRL?


----------



## keithy (Mar 25, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Do you know her IRL?



No, it was a joke sorry.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 25, 2010)

keithy said:


> No, it was a joke sorry.


Ok.  

Just remembered that someone on here knows her IRL and wondered if it was you.


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Ok.
> 
> Just remembered that someone on here knows her IRL and wondered if it was you.



That's Ruby Blue, I think.


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> Ok, here's the next payscale up. Presumably you've got all of the below qualifications...



I could probably bullshit my way into fitting that spec, and I've never worked in a housing office. It didn't specify much in terms of paper qualifications or directly housing related training.


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 25, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> nobody believes you . In fact I thought you said the first interview would be with an agency and if you did say that your either confused and they want you for an interview on the 6th of April or your making all of this up .



I believe it. There's nothing Upchuck has posted that isn't quite possible. It's not how the system should work, but then there are rather a lot of local authorities and housing associations without much of a reputation for doing things the way they should be done.

Sounds to me like somebody who doesn't care all that much has simply handed over the recruiting of a maternity cover temp to an agency, and not given them a particularly rigourous person spec.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

gabi said:


> Ok, here's the next payscale up. Presumably you've got all of the below qualifications...



that's some nice coin, I could do that


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I start the job tomorrow.  Should I wear a suit on the first day or will folk think I'm a nark or a swot?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Well I start the job tomorrow.  Should I wear a suit on the first day or will folk think I'm a nark or a swot?


Why not make your own decision? I realise that this will deprive you of all kinds of attention-seeking opportunities, not to mention not being able to blame a bunch of randoms on the internet when it all (inevitably) goes wrong, but them's the breaks.

Personally, though, if you insist on suggestions, I'd wear an "I'm With Stupid" T-shirt with an arrow on it, and contrive to position yourself alongside customers and senior management alike as often as possible. They will quickly realise what a fun-loving, happy-go-lucky card you are, and love you all the more for it. No, really, they will.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I'll wear business attire but not a suit.  Best to set a good example to the others.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 5, 2010)

or one saying "i hate double dippers" you know, let them know from the off.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 5, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I think I'll wear business attire but not a suit.  Best to set a good example to the others.



 Never miss an oportunity do you?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Well I start the job tomorrow.  Should I wear a suit on the first day or will folk think I'm a nark or a swot?



we will welcome you with a fine breakfast, and introduce you to all the tenants in a luxurious welcome ceremony , wear evening wear, it's traditional housing officer wear


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

You people can mock and rib all ya like.  I am the victor.  i got the gig with minimal work, just used my personality.  I'm winning.


----------



## gabi (Apr 5, 2010)

Are u *still* here foxychuck?  what the fucking fuck! how's it not been sent on its way yet?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

gabi said:


> Are u *still* here foxychuck?  what the fucking fuck! how's it not been sent on its way yet?



Your twisted hatred of me is truly baffling.  You should get some counselling or some crack


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I think I'll wear business attire but not a suit.  Best to set a good example to the others.


Be sure to point out to them how much better dressed than them you are, at every opportunity.


----------



## gabi (Apr 5, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Your twisted hatred of me is truly baffling.  You should get some counselling or some crack



It's not hatred... more a feeling of irritation mixed with a very small amount of pity... You're actually *still* claiming you have a job starting tomorrow as a housing officer, with absolutely no experience or qualifications... It's just kinda sad. Why do u do this?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

existentialist said:


> Be sure to point out to them how much better dressed than them you are, at every opportunity.



All my clothes have brand labels subtley but noticeably placed.  There will be no mistaking what they have around them when I walk in


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> All my clothes have brand labels subtley but noticeably placed.  There will be no mistaking what they have around them when I walk in


No, I shouldn't imagine there will be any mistaking it. It didn't take you long to establish a reputation here, after all...


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

existentialist said:


> No, I shouldn't imagine there will be any mistaking it. It didn't take you long to establish a reputation here, after all...



What, my reputation as a barier breaker?  thanks  I will drag those housing departments kicking and screaming into the 21st Century.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 5, 2010)

let me get this straight. you applied for a job that you dont have the experience/qualifications for, you had an interview with an agency that then turned into an interview with the council. you heard within an hour that you had the job and you start tomorrow. you then said that when you visit they will know whats round them as the clothes you wear will have 'labels' in the right place. 

shall i tell you what makes me think this is fishier than your local seaworld? for a start a job like this, even maternity cover would be advertised at least 3 months in advance. the reason being the successful candidate will need an enhanced CRB. these can take anything up to 3 months to come through. dressing in labelled stuff will mean you run a higher risk of getting your head kicked in and you clearly have not got a scooby what the fuck you are doing. why accept a job where you dont know anything.

shit troll is steeenkingly shit


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

Dovydaitis said:


> let me get this straight. you applied for a job that you dont have the experience/qualifications for, you had an interview with an agency that then turned into an interview with the council. you heard within an hour that you had the job and you start tomorrow. you then said that when you visit they will know whats round them as the clothes you wear will have 'labels' in the right place.
> 
> shall i tell you what makes me think this is fishier than your local seaworld? for a start a job like this, even maternity cover would be advertised at least 3 months in advance. the reason being the successful candidate will need an enhanced CRB. these can take anything up to 3 months to come through. dressing in labelled stuff will mean you run a higher risk of getting your head kicked in and you clearly have not got a scooby what the fuck you are doing. why accept a job where you dont know anything.
> 
> shit troll is steeenkingly shit



Nope, never had an interview with the Council, just the agency.  I was surprised too, but accepted the job no worries.  I have a DV and they accepted that.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> What, my reputation as a barier breaker?  thanks  I will drag those housing departments kicking and screaming into the 21st Century.


Well, actually, I meant your reputation as an annoying pain in the arse, but whatever...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2010)

i had to have a CRB check to get my job, delayed the official job offer by a few weeks, I was provisionally offered it subject to the CRB. The last time I temped, at a Housing Association, I also had to have a CRB


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i had to have a CRB check to get my job, delayed the official job offer by a few weeks, I was provisionally offered it subject to the CRB. The last time I temped, at a Housing Association, I also had to have a CRB



Yeah I wondered about this.  But then I got the job and didn;t think anymore abut it.  If they want me to fill one in then I will.  Expect I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 5, 2010)

God, I hope this isn't with Homes for Haringey?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

Hollis said:


> God, I hope this isn't with Homes for Haringey?



Nah.  You're safe dude.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2010)

tfb if upchuck got 9 pages out of this nonsense I'm not surprised the board is nut deep in attention-seekers.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 5, 2010)

not a hope in hell you would get a job in this environment without a CRB or an interview with the council. 

0/10 must try better. my cat could do a better job!


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

Dovydaitis said:


> not a hope in hell you would get a job in this environment without a CRB or an interview with the council.
> 
> 0/10 must try better. my cat could do a better job!



You're not the first non-believer.  join the queue buddy


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 5, 2010)

hmm, wonder why.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 5, 2010)

Dovydaitis said:


> not a hope in hell you would get a job in this environment without a CRB or an interview with the council.
> 
> 0/10 must try better. my cat could do a better job!



Why would you need a CRB to work as a housing officer?

PS Upchuck you are a mentalist.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 5, 2010)

because you are working with vulnerable people and will be entering their homes. you need CRB's for a lot of jobs now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Why would you need a CRB to work as a housing officer?
> 
> PS Upchuck you are a mentalist.



fairly standard now, I've had to get them for housing jobs at Housing Associations and Local Authorities.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fairly standard now, I've had to get them for housing jobs at Housing Associations and Local Authorities.



As a housing officer you have regular unsupervised access to children or vulnerable people?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2010)

TopCat said:


> As a housing officer you have regular unsupervised access to children or vulnerable people?



vulnerable people, yes, not to children. A lot of tenants have mental health issues.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> vulnerable people, yes, not to children.* A lot of tenants have mental health issues*.



...as do the staff


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> ...as do the staff



You'll fit right in, then! Always nice to be around kindred spirits...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> ...as do the staff



you unwittingly made a good point, there is a high burn out rate amongst housing officers, if you don't get promoted away from direct dealing with tenants, people tend to leave after a few years, as the tenants get to them

I've enjoyed it more when I've had more senior jobs when I didn't have to deal with tenants tbh, but those jobs tended to be temporary, so I was back on the front-line 

don't know how I've managed to last so long tbf


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2010)

The money's pretty good for housing officers these days, isn't it? I was on 14 grand when I was one. That was 15 years ago-ish, admittedly.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 5, 2010)

NVP said:


> The money's pretty good for housing officers these days, isn't it? I was on 14 grand when I was one. That was 15 years ago-ish, admittedly.




It really is dependant on whether your in a HA, ALMO or LA and what area.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 5, 2010)

TopCat said:


> As a housing officer you have regular unsupervised access to children or vulnerable people?



It doesnt even have to be unsupervised to have a CRB check. Just coming into contact with them warrants in a lot of cases a CRB check.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2010)

NVP said:


> The money's pretty good for housing officers these days, isn't it? I was on 14 grand when I was one. That was 15 years ago-ish, admittedly.



not bad, £25k to £30k I'd say, HAs have performance related bonuses as well, which can add up to 15% on that, Councils don't have bonuses


----------



## keithy (Apr 5, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Voley (Apr 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not bad, £25k to £30k I'd say, HAs have performance related bonuses as well, which can add up to 15% on that, Councils don't have bonuses



Yeah, that's pretty reasonable. Not enough to tempt me back, though, I'm happy to say.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Sweet mother of god this place is a depressing dump.  The people have no light in their eyes, and that's just the staff.  At least our loony customers have an excuse!  Been out most of the morning but in the office since 1 and it's not dissimilar to a Stalinist gulag


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Sweet mother of god this place is a depressing dump.  The people have no light in their eyes, and that's just the staff.  At least our loony customers have an excuse!  Been out most of the morning but in the office since 1 and it's not dissimilar to a Stalinist gulag



I expect they'll brighten up now you're there!


----------



## free spirit (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Sweet mother of god this place is a depressing dump.  The people have no light in their eyes, and that's just the staff.  At least our loony customers have an excuse!  Been out most of the morning but in the office since 1 and it's not dissimilar to a Stalinist gulag


I take it you didn't bother to actually visit a housing office to see what it would be like before applying then

The fact you apparently walked into the job with no qualifications, experience or CRB checks might actually not have been down to your sparkling personality, but more down to their desperation to fill the post.

btw, the reason for not having a CRB check is likely that the council has put the onus on the agency to supply CRB checked people, and the agency are just cutting corners and bullshitting the council that all staff supplied are CRB checked. This probably means that you'll end up being placed in vulnerable positions that you wouldn't otherwise be placed in, and are open to any accusations malicious or otherwise from any clients that you see unsupervised outside the office landing you in serious shit when your lack of CRB check etc comes to light.

IMO I'd at least get it in writing from the agency that you don't need a CRB check / ask them to carry one out for you asap if it is needed to cover your own back.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

free spirit said:


> I take it you didn't bother to actually visit a housing office to see what it would be like before applying then
> 
> The fact you apparently walked into the job with no qualifications, experience or CRB checks might actually not have been down to your sparkling personality, but more down to their desperation to fill the post.
> 
> ...



I have a DV.  When I had govt jobs I got a CTC and then DV.  I have done loads of contract work and I gave the agency all my paperwork and the departments I worked for previously vouched for this.  When I started today they said I was lucky I didn't have to wait round for a CRB.  i told them I had to wait ages for the DV process.  they laughed.  There has been little laughter since.  it's typical LA: job for life mentality and chips on shoulders.  Now fuck off, I'm going home soon


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I have a DV.  When I had govt jobs I got a CTC and then DV.  I have done loads of contract work and I gave the agency all my paperwork and the departments I worked for previously vouched for this.  When I started today they said I was lucky I didn't have to wait round for a CRB.  i told them I had to wait ages for the DV process.  they laughed.  There has been little laughter since.  it's typical LA: job for life mentality and chips on shoulders.  Now fuck off, I'm going home soon



As far as I understand it, there is no substitute for a CRB check for your specific employer. Your DV may well have required a much greater level of investigation into your background, and you may well consider it "superior" to a CRB check, but you could still find yourself in hot water if something goes wrong. I think the advice you were given to cover your backside was very wise advice; the fact that you tell the person who gave it to "fuck off" says rather a lot about you...


----------



## ethel (Apr 6, 2010)

yup, it's not the same at all. i hve SC clearance, but CRBs have still been necessary for certain things i've wanted to do.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Sweet mother of god this place is a depressing dump.  The people have no light in their eyes, and that's just the staff.  At least our loony customers have an excuse!  Been out most of the morning but in the office since 1 and it's not dissimilar to a Stalinist gulag



You and solzenitzen, always whining about the gulags.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

sarahluv said:


> yup, it's not the same at all. i hve SC clearance, but CRBs have still been necessary for certain things i've wanted to do.



I'll ask


----------



## free spirit (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I have a DV.  When I had govt jobs I got a CTC and then DV.  I have done loads of contract work and I gave the agency all my paperwork and the departments I worked for previously vouched for this.  When I started today they said I was lucky I didn't have to wait round for a CRB.  i told them I had to wait ages for the DV process.  they laughed.  There has been little laughter since.  it's typical LA: job for life mentality and chips on shoulders.  Now fuck off, I'm going home soon


ah, I just checked what a DV is, and that makes a lot more sense... I won't ask why you previously needed DV clearance.


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2010)

> Developed Vetting (DV) This is the highest level of Security Clearance and is required for people with substantial unsupervised access to TOP SECRET assets, or for working in the intelligence or security agencies. This level of clearance involves Security Check (SC) and, in addition, completion of a (DV) questionnaire, financial checks, checking of references and a detailed interview with a vetting officer. To gain (DV) clearance you will normally have had to have been a resident in the UK for a minimum of 10 years.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

gabi said:


>



lol wonder how I got through  i have an honest face but mad eyes


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2010)

free spirit said:


> ah, I just checked what a DV is, and that makes a lot more sense... I won't ask why you previously needed DV clearance.



I'm pretty sure that mouthing off about even *having* a DV clearance doesn't go down particularly well, given that the only reason for having one is to be able to handle very sensitive material - not perhaps something it's best or particularly discreet to advertise.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

existentialist said:


> I'm pretty sure that mouthing off about even *having* a DV clearance doesn't go down particularly well, given that the only reason for having one is to be able to handle very sensitive material - not perhaps something it's best or particularly discreet to advertise.



I've never handled anything top secret apart from me nan's strudel recipe


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I've never handled anything top secret apart from me nan's strudel recipe



So what kind of work was it that required you have DV?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> So what kind of work was it that required you have DV?


Thread takes off


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> So what kind of work was it that required you have DV?



You're like a stalker the questions you've been asking me


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 6, 2010)

Did Marty get a lucky escape today?!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Did Marty get a lucky escape today?!



I didn't go in today



and I might have been lying about someone starting today


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not sure if I want to go back.  the job seems pretty pointless.  It's more about trying to manage people and their unmanageable lives than any kind of housing work.  Will see.  Maybe there's more too it than I think, though I'd be surprised if thats the case.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2010)

What did you have to do on your first day upchuck?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I'm not sure if I want to go back.  the job seems pretty pointless.  *It's more about trying to manage people and their unmanageable lives than any kind of housing work.*  Will see.  Maybe there's more too it than I think, though I'd be surprised if thats the case.



that is housing work


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I'm not sure if I want to go back.  the job seems pretty pointless.  It's more about trying to manage people and their unmanageable lives than any kind of housing work.  Will see.  Maybe there's more too it than I think, though I'd be surprised if thats the case.



I once took a job and left after the first day. 

I had had two offers and taken that one but not yet declined the other, on my first day I had a strong impression that I would not enjoy the work and the environment so the next day I phoned and told them I was not coming back. I took the other job which was abroad and I have never regretted it.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> What did you have to do on your first day upchuck?



Induction, tour round some of the 'houses', sat in on the 'desk' and read some reports.  Tomorrow I am attending an eviction with a colleague that might be fun, and then we are inspecting a vacant property in the arvo.  The office is pretty bleak and the staff looked bloated and hard eyed.


----------



## southside (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Induction, tour round some of the 'houses', sat in on the 'desk' and read some reports.  Tomorrow I am attending an eviction with a colleague that might be fun, and then we are inspecting a vacant property in the arvo.  The office is pretty bleak and the staff looked bloated and hard eyed.



Sounds like some kind of living hell to me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Induction, tour round some of the 'houses', sat in on the 'desk' and read some reports.  Tomorrow I am attending an eviction with a colleague *that might be fun*, and then we are inspecting a vacant property in the arvo.  The office is pretty bleak and the staff looked bloated and hard eyed.



I suggest you take some balloons, a cake and a card.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

southside said:


> Sounds like some kind of living hell to me.



I kind of expected a low standard meandering type of environment, but I took the job because I have a vision, and wanted to see what kind of nick things were in before I started to subtley push my agenda.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I kind of expected a low standard meandering type of environment, but I took the job because I have a vision, and wanted to see what kind of nick things were in before I started to subtley push my agenda.



no one pushes agendas unless they are very senior, and then they usually fuck up


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I'm not sure if I want to go back.



Well that would all seem convenient


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Well that would all seem convenient



For me, not for them


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I kind of expected a low standard meandering type of environment, but I took the job because I have a vision, and wanted to see what kind of nick things were in before I started to subtley push my agenda.



What's your agenda?


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I kind of expected a low standard meandering type of environment, but I took the job because I have a vision, and wanted to see what kind of nick things were in before I started to subtley push my agenda.



I thought it was temp maternity cover, and presumably given your lack of experience it's not at a particularly senior level, so I'm somewhat intrigued as to what level of influence you think you have if you are talking 'vision' of pushing 'agenda'?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> What's your agenda?



Make public servants use sense and work for a living!  An end to cushiness.  A screaming break in to the real world.  Also not pandering to people who wont help themselves.  Many many many things.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> I thought it was temp maternity cover, and presumably given your lack of experience it's not at a particularly senior level, so I'm somewhat intrigued as to what level of power you think you have if you are talking vision of pushing your agenda?



I am skillful in guerilla change implementation


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Make public servants use sense and work for a living!  An end to cushiness.  A screaming break in to the real world.  Also not pandering to people who wont help themselves.  Many many many things.



Well I imagine this kind of 'agenda' would be popular in politics. Ever thought of standing for local government?


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I am skillful in guerilla change implementation



Bullshit implementation.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> Bullshit implementation.



Help me pick a dress!


----------



## janeb (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Induction, tour round some of the 'houses', sat in on the 'desk' and read some reports.  *Tomorrow I am attending an eviction with a colleague that might be fun*, and then we are inspecting a vacant property in the arvo.  The office is pretty bleak and the staff looked bloated and hard eyed.



Totally get that you're a fuckwitted troll but this has really fucked me off - cunt.

And now I'm angry with myself for even rising to the bait


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

janeb said:


> Totally get that you're a fuckwitted troll but this has really fucked me off - cunt.
> 
> And now I'm angry with myself for even rising to the bait



Sarcasm obviously passed you by janey


----------



## janeb (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Sarcasm obviously passed you by janey



Don't fucking roll your eyes at me - and don't fuck with my user name either,


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

janeb said:


> Don't fucking roll your eyes at me - and don't fuck with my user name either,



janey janey janey 

Wanna house?


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2010)

janeb said:


> Don't fucking roll your eyes at me - and don't fuck with my user name either,



This 'woman' is a highly qualified former MI6 agent remember. Might wanna watch what you say


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> janey janey janey
> 
> Wanna house?



Crikey you're just hilarious aintcha.....................


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

mentalchik said:


> Crikey you're just hilarious aintcha.....................



Ah it's just sport


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> This 'woman' is a highly qualified former MI6 agent remember. Might wanna watch what you say


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> wanted to see what kind of nick things were in before I started to *subtley *push my agenda.


er, sorry?


----------



## Epico (Apr 6, 2010)

So, what is it to be tomorrow?
Astronaut?
Lorry Driver?
Zoologist?

Doctor? "I want to be a doctor, I just don't want to work with the _sick_"


----------



## Pingu (Apr 6, 2010)

out of interest uppychucky when was your last DV vett?

my favourite security classification btw was cts (a nato one that stood for "cosmic top secret" - bet there is some ace stuff under that classification)


----------



## spliff (Apr 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I'm not sure if I want to go back.  the job seems pretty pointless.  It's more about trying to manage people and their unmanageable lives than any kind of housing work.  Will see.  Maybe there's more too it than I think, though I'd be surprised if thats the case.


If you want to be more constructive in the housing field maybe you should do an Access Training Course


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Pingu said:


> out of interest uppychucky when was your last DV vett?



Bloody ages ago!  At least 2 years.  Worst part ws I only needed it for about 5 minutes before I left


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2010)

Epico said:


> So, what is it to be tomorrow?
> Astronaut?
> Lorry Driver?
> Zoologist?
> ...


Me, I'm going for...psychotherapist. It's an outside shot, but the lulz would be amazing!


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2010)

oooohhhh fuuuucccckkk it's grim


----------



## free spirit (Apr 7, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> oooohhhh fuuuucccckkk it's grim



what was it someone said about being careful of what you wish for...


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll give it another week and look at it then


----------



## keithy (Apr 7, 2010)

how exactly is it different to what you were expecting though? or different to what everyone told you about the job from experience?


----------



## madzone (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, exactly. What were you expecting?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

I want to make a difference and get public services running better.  I think may have to start a splinter cell to achieve this dream


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I want to make a difference and get public services running better.  I think may have to start a splinter cell to achieve this dream


I just can't wait for the blow-by-blow account of how THAT pans out...

No, really, I can't.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I want to make a difference and get public services running better.  I think may have to start a splinter cell to achieve this dream



lols


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I want to make a difference and get public services running better.  I think may have to start a splinter cell to achieve this dream



Listen
Be knowledgeable
Be truthful
Be efficient
Communicate clearly

Any/all of the above will make a difference.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

I wont do it anymore.  I left at 11:30 when I was told I would have to sit in on some sort of case conference thing.  It was in a scabby smelly old room with scabby smelly people and I just couldn't do it.  I rang the agency and said I'm through.  They weren't happy.  i don't care.  I am about to treat myself to a cooked breakfast.  I kid you not fresh air never tasted so sweet as it did when I marched out of that office.  I could kiss the ground with relief.  I was too good for the place.  Bloody scabby shabby tatty LA housing.  Sit and spin baby.



And I knoooow, youse all told me so.  But I was competing against yas all to prove I could get the job regardless of my lack of qualifications and niceness.  And I won.  So in spite of the outcome I am still the winner!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I wont do it anymore.  I left at 11:30 when I was told I would have to sit in on some sort of case conference thing.  It was in a scabby smelly old room with scabby smelly people and I just couldn't do it.  I rang the agency and said I'm through.  They weren't happy.  i don't care.  I am about to treat myself to a cooked breakfast.  I kid you not fresh air never tasted so sweet as it did when I marched out of that office.  I could kiss the ground with relief.  I was too good for the place.  Bloody scabby shabby tatty LA housing.  Sit and spin baby.
> 
> 
> 
> And I knoooow, youse all told me so.  But I was competing against yas all to prove I could get the job regardless of my lack of qualifications and niceness.  And I won.  So in spite of the outcome I am still the winner!



How convenient


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> How convenient



Oh bite me.  I am teflon, hear me roar


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2010)

This is piss-weak.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Oh bite me.  I am teflon, hear me roar



I mean you could've kept the presence up longer than a few days


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you considered therapy Upchuck? For the endless lying? before you go completely crazy?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I wont do it anymore.  I left at 11:30 when I was told I would have to sit in on some sort of case conference thing.  It was in a scabby smelly old room with scabby smelly people and I just couldn't do it.  I rang the agency and said I'm through.  They weren't happy.  i don't care.  I am about to treat myself to a cooked breakfast.  I kid you not fresh air never tasted so sweet as it did when I marched out of that office.  I could kiss the ground with relief.  I was too good for the place.  Bloody scabby shabby tatty LA housing.  Sit and spin baby.
> 
> 
> 
> And I knoooow, youse all told me so.  But I was competing against yas all to prove I could get the job regardless of my lack of qualifications and niceness.  And I won.  So in spite of the outcome I am still the winner!



when the going gets tough, the upchuck gets going


----------



## Epico (Apr 8, 2010)

Are public services all sorted now then? Cheers for that. You made a difference.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 8, 2010)

> I was competing against yas all


 you were competing against a bunch of people you have never met.  get help.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't care for more petty sniping.  i got the job, it was shit, I left.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I don't care for more petty sniping.  i got the job, it was shit, I left.


*nope you were shit.. *you were told what to expect...

Now you have left a housing services dept even more understaffed, *leading to even more crap BS to people who need these vital services*...

*what a cnut.. *

if the job was for real


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 8, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *nope you were shit.. *you were told what to expect...
> 
> Now you have left a housing services dept even more understaffed, leading to even more crap BS to people who need these vital services...
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I don't care for more petty sniping.  i got the job, it was shit, I left.


No, you couldn't hack it, you limp spined weakling.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck -- is she a failure or a liar?  You decide!


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *nope you were shit.. *you were told what to expect...
> 
> Now you have left a housing services dept even more understaffed, *leading to even more crap BS to people who need these vital services*...
> 
> ...



I wasn't shit, but there was no way I could lower myself down to the level they wanted.  It was like trying to swim against a fast current.  And the department was not understaffed, people weren't working effectively.  There was a cast of thousands there!  The job was below me.  I found this out the hard way by joining up


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2010)

At the very least, you're a failure for not knowing how to research a job properly before you take it.  That's the MINIMUM level of your fail.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 8, 2010)

What agency do you use, Chuckles? I fancy that job. I am sick to death of temping in glossy high-powered policy-making places where everyone works super-hard but they are still surprised when I manage to print out some papers within an hour.

I was to _do_ something and I want to _care_  Fucking wasted on you wannit? What was the money like?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What agency do you use, Chuckles? I fancy that job. I am sick to death of temping in glossy high-powered policy-making places where everyone works super-hard but they are still surprised when I manage to print out some papers within an hour.
> 
> I was to _do_ something and I want to _care_  Fucking wasted on you wannit? What was the money like?



Trust me you don't want to work there.  The people were thick as two planks and heads in the clouds.  And they seemed to hate the tenants.  it was negative negative negative.  Draining.  No-one with any spark or life in em would work there.  hence me coming unstuck


----------



## Geri (Apr 8, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Upchuck -- is she a failure or a liar?  You decide!



Both


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

If this is a failure then I'll take it.  I failed at being able to work in a LA housing department.  boo hoo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> If this is a failure then I'll take it.  I failed at being able to work in a LA housing department.  boo hoo.



I broadly support this. I once failed at cold calling. Boo fucking hoo.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I wasn't shit, but there was no way I could lower myself down to the level they wanted.  It was like trying to swim against a fast current.  And the department was not understaffed, people weren't working effectively.  There was a cast of thousands there!  The job was below me.  I found this out the hard way by joining up



feckin expert now?

people like you so piss me off...


if you are real, which i so hope you are not


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> feckin expert now?
> 
> people like you so piss me off...
> 
> ...



Yeah, like you don't know what I mean.  I'm sure loads of you know _exactly_ what i mean


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Yeah, like you don't know what I mean.  I'm sure loads of you know _exactly_ what i mean



hey? come again? wtf...


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> hey? come again? wtf...



You suggested I was a know all.  I said things like staff not working effectively and there being loads of them.  You can't honestly say you don't belive that in a LA???


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

*I'm Free I'm Free and I aint never going back*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> *I'm Free I'm Free and I aint never going back*



I don't believe you were ever there 

hth


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I don't believe you were ever there
> 
> hth



If you saw the lines of sever emotional upset chiselled into my face then you would know my friend


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> If you saw the lines of sever emotional upset chiselled into my face then you would know my friend



that's why I know, I've worked in the biz since 95 and have no emotional upset lines chiselled into my boat


----------



## fogbat (Apr 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that's why I know, I've worked in the biz since 95 and have no emotional upset lines chiselled into my boat



Quite right.

Yours are laughter lines


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm very sensitive


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 8, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Quite right.
> 
> Yours are laughter crumples



Fiztst


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> You suggested I was a know all.  I said things like staff not working effectively and there being loads of them.  You can't honestly say you don't belive that in a LA???



Well having being involved with homeless activism for over 20 years, I suppose I would have to bow down to your experience...

Most LAs I know have been suffering stringent cuts over the years...

But then again I may not encounter more people involved in housing services on both sides of the fence, than your deep and extensive knowledge and experience...


Why do i get all Littlejohn when I read your posts..'You just couldnt make it up'

but then again you do, time and time again


----------



## gabi (Apr 8, 2010)

tbf, the troll's description of working in the housing sector does tally with my own experience - the staff i worked with were almost universally thick, lazy and really do have nothing but disdain for the tenants. there were two 'normal' people in the entire organisation. the rest were waiting for their pensions.

i still dont believe it really was working for a housing authority though. the above is common knowledge surely, altho yeh i spose was still taken aback when i walked in on my first day at how useless everybody was.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> If you saw the lines of *sever* emotional upset chiselled into my face then you would know my friend



that must have been messy


----------

